# 1282 k301 cold natured



## Kristos (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello everyone. New to the forums and have a question. I have Cub Cadet 1282 we have had since 1989. I have about a season and a half on a fresh rebuild. It was cold natured before the rebuild and still is even after the rebuild. It takes a good 10+ minutes until it seems to be running full song. No matter if it's 90° or 9° outside. Is there any way to remedy this? I appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to Tractor Forum.

When you did the "Refresh" Did you replace the valve or just clean and reuse them, could be a valve adjustment or seat issue causing poor combustion when cold. Could also be carb adjustment or carb related issue.


----------



## Kristos (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. It was a rebuild. Machine work and new parts. I assumed valves were new but i will ask. I am not sure about the carb as if it was gone through. I did have to take it back after I installed the motor to have it adjusted. thanks for the insights and steering me in the direction i need to go. I am much better with cars but am having fun with this Old Cub.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Does it run better with the choke out? This could be misinformation, but I read on the internet that your engine has a fuel screen attached to the fuel shut-off valve. Sits up inside the fuel tank. Is this correct? Does it have a fuel pump? Do you have an inline fuel filter installed?


----------



## Kristos (Jun 27, 2017)

It does not need to be choked to run. It does have a fuel pump. 2 seasons on it. I tune if up for every season with oil, plug, air cleaner, fuel filter. My dad used it from 1989 to 2012. I've used it since. It's probably just a small adjustment somewhere. Just need to find where.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a K301 in my Simplicity 7112 Had some carb and fuel issues a few years back. Here's what I did to correct then.

Removed carb, disassembled and cleaned. Inspected float and needle valves for damage and wear. Cleaned all components with carb cleaner....then I replaced all fuel lines. Removed screen from bottom of tank and discarded. Added inline fuel filter. Added inline fuel shut off valve. Reinstalled carb and adjust.

It's been two years since all that and it runs like a top.


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Kristos said:


> It does not need to be choked to run. It does have a fuel pump. 2 seasons on it. I tune if up for every season with oil, plug, air cleaner, fuel filter. My dad used it from 1989 to 2012. I've used it since. It's probably just a small adjustment somewhere. Just need to find where.


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

You can buy new carbs on E-bay now for $17.00 , they are probably chinese but they work !


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Could you post a pic of what the spark plug looks like? Every issue of mower/vehicle repairs of people saying it's cold natured was the carburetor being the fault of running too rich from either mis-adjustment of screws, choke not set correctly, float problems or float needle or seat worn out and letting in too much fuel.

Del


----------

